# Metal clad Marvin window exterior



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I know you are not supposed to do this, but has anyone here ever painted over the pre-finished metal clad (aluminium) window sashes. I have a customer that had several windows installed a few years ago and now wants to change the color. The factory finish is sprayed (baked on too?) Valspar Flurospar paint which I don't even think I can get so I was going to use a good oil exterior after washing well w/ tsp . Pretty sure that this is going to void his warranty on some very nice windows so i will be sure to let him know.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

PlantainPainting said:


> I know you are not supposed to do this, but has anyone here ever painted over the pre-finished metal clad (aluminium) window sashes. I have a customer that had several windows installed a few years ago and now wants to change the color. The factory finish is sprayed (baked on too?) Valspar Flurospar paint which I don't even think I can get so I was going to use a good oil exterior after washing well w/ tsp . Pretty sure that this is going to void his warranty on some very nice windows so i will be sure to let him know.


I've done this at the request of a maniac designer one time. Brand new Pella cranks. I scuffed them well, primed with acrylic Fresh Start and two-coated with Moorgard. I wasn't happy about it but, from what I hear, they are holding up fine . . .


----------

